# Newbie - How to forum



## phil_uk (Aug 5, 2007)

For things like hints and tips / how to basics?

For example i learnt something the other day 

How to stop pasta boiling over (add a little olive oil) its the simple things that probably a lot of people take for granted but new visitors / cooks need some help.

Maybe i am on my own here......


----------



## ironchef (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's a good start: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/the-search-button-24801.html


----------



## kadesma (Aug 5, 2007)

phil_uk said:
			
		

> For things like hints and tips / how to basics?
> 
> For example i learnt something the other day
> 
> ...


Phil,
we do have an area for this, it is small as it's not used that often. If you have any tips you'd like to share you can post there. We welcome all ideas and tips. I knnow it seems like a maze when you first start here, but as you can see thee are many topics to use and learn from.As you poke around, and get to know us and we you, navagating gets easier. So, look here and see if you can use this area, for now.
http:/[URL="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f24/tips-for-the-home-and-kitchen-12139.html"]/www.discusscooking.com/forums/f24/tips-for-the-home-and-kitchen-12139.html[/URL]
kadesma


----------



## rogercbryan (Sep 18, 2007)

If you have your own cooking website are you allowed to post links to it on this site?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2007)

rogercbryan said:


> If you have your own cooking website are you allowed to post links to it on this site?



Please check your private messages - link right under the Welcome, rogercbryan in upper right-hand corner under the logo.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome Phill you have just found the Number one cooking site on the web. so jump in and enjoy your stay with us foodies


----------

